# Denver Velo Swap!



## jfred38 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello All. Newbie here! I have been riding fairly consistenly for the past year (mostly cherry creek trial). Currently just use a mountain bike modified to make the rides a bit smoother. 

Anyway...starting to look for a road bike. I have lately been looking on CL and just started to go over the classified here. I heard about the Denver Velo Swap but since never been to it I am wondering about the kinds of bikes I can expect to be there. Also what kind of deals are typical?

I plan on buying something in the Fall regardless--hoping to get a deal on a 2008/09...but just wondering if the deals at Velo are any good! 

Thanks!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

What's available at veloswap varies year to year.

Getting something cheap at veloswap or on cl that does not fit ends up not being a good deal in the long run. You might be better off not looking to get something on the cheap and getting something that works and is comfortable.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Definitely go to a bike shop or two and test ride some bikes to see what size you are and what you like to ride. Since you have time to shop start looking for deals everywhere. I haven't ever bought a bike at VeloSwap, but there can be some deals found there.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Was at last year's velo swap in Denver - there were some deals as well as good representation from a number of local shops - there was room to haggle, as I was with 2 friends who bought bikes.

As mentioned above - plan ahead and then work the deal.


----------



## jfred38 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys! Greatly appreciated!

I will go to my local Bike Shop and test ride a few bikes. I am looking for an Endurance Road Bike...so comfort is key as I plan on doing longer rides. 

Thinking about the Roubaix as it has a more upright riding position. 

Again thanks!


----------

